# battery for watch



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all!

Is there a good place in Paphos where you can get a battery changed in a wrist watch?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Theres a little old clock and watch man in the old town near the National bank of Greece. we take our watches to him for repairs, new batteries, new straps etc.
He dosn't speak English but you can make him understand what you want.
I have a watch that broke down in the UK and we took it to be repaired and were told it couldn't be. We took it to him and it runs beautifully now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Theres a little old clock and watch man in the old town near the National bank of Greece. we take our watches to him for repairs, new batteries, new straps etc.
> He dosn't speak English but you can make him understand what you want.
> I have a watch that broke down in the UK and we took it to be repaired and were told it couldn't be. We took it to him and it runs beautifully now.


Ok Thanks! Then we try to find him on Friday

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

There is a good bloke at the Duckpond market with a stall, I get my batteries from him when needed.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

There is also a guy in the market who speaks English and will change it while you wait but I think that you will need to go before 1pm.


----------

